# The Elder Scrolls Online QuakeCon reveal shows group battles, more



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Elder Scrolls Online QuakeCon reveal shows group battles, more*

The Elder Scrolls Online had its first major consumer-facing reveal at QuakeCon 2013, demonstrating combat, skill customisation, dialogue, and plenty of typical Elder Scrolls battle chaos. See the full presentation through the break.

You may have seen uncut TESO footage before now; the NDA on the closed beta hasn’t stopped eager gamers from sharing what they’ve experienced. For a more official look, Sam spoke with lead gameplay designer Nick Konkle, who gave us a direct look at it in action along with an explanation of how it’s going to work on consoles.

The Elder Scrolls Online is coming to Mac, PC, PlayStation 4 and Xbox One in northern spring 2014.







Source: VG24/7


----------

